# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hientm

Hàn Quốc nằm ở phần phía nam bán đảo Triều Tiên. Địa hình gồm hai vùng rõ rệt: vùng rừng núi chiếm khoảng 70% diện tích nằm ở phía đông; vùng đồng bằng duyên hải ở phía tây và nam. Bãi bồi ven biển Saemangeum là bãi nổi ven biển lớn thứ hai thế giới. Khí hậu Hàn Quốc ôn hoà khá tương đồng với Việt Nam, có khá nhiều điểm du lịch nổi tiếng. Hàn Quốc là một đất nước có nền ẩm thực phong phú độc đáo, là xứ sở của kim chi và môn nghệ thuật thứ 7 – điện ảnh.


*Thời điểm đi du lịch hàn quốc*

Mùa thu là mùa đi du lịch Hàn Quốc đẹp nhất. Vào thời điểm này thời tiết rất đẹp không quá lạnh như mùa đông và mưa nhiều và nóng như mùa hè. *Không gian thoáng đãng với tiết trời se lạnh, những rừng cây ngập sắc lá vàng đỏ rơi đầy những ngôi nhà cổ, bảo tàng cổ… mang lại khung cảnh mùa thu Hàn Quốc đầy lãng mạn.* Hàn Quốc mùa thu, nét trữ tình như níu chân du khách, mang đến cảm nhận riêng về những tiếng lá xào xạc hay sắc màu quyến rũ của rừng cây cao thấp. Tất cả như một bức tranh êm đềm với những nét vẽ tưởng chừng đơn sơ của thiên nhiên nhưng lại ẩn chứa biết bao điều kỳ diệu. Hòa mình vào thiên nhiên nơi đây, du khách sẽ tìm được những khoảng không gian thanh bình, tĩnh lặng, lòng người cảm thấy thư thái, nhẹ nhàng hơn.


Đi du lịch vào mùa đông ở Hàn Quốc cũng được rất nhiều người chọn. Đến Hàn Quốc vào mùa đông du khách có thể trinh phục ngọn núi nổi tiếng và không kém phần hùng vĩ: *Núi Seoraksan,* * Núi Bukhansan,* *Núi Hallasan,* * Núi Naejangsan. Đến đây du khách * trượt tuyết hay đến các khu suối nước nóng.

*Đi đến Hàn Quốc bằng cách nào*
*Máy bay: Hàn Quốc có 7 sân bay quốc tế: Busan (sân bay Kimhae), Cheongju, Daegu, Jeju, Muan, Seoul (sân bay Kimpo và sân bay quốc tế Incheon). Sân bay quốc tế Incheon nằm cách Trung tâm Seoul khoảng 1 giờ xe ô tô về phía Tây. Sân bay này có tất cả các chuyến bay quốc tế chính trong khi sân bay Kimhae của Busan và sân bay Jeju có một số chuyến bay đến các nước lân cận như Nhật Bản hay Trung Quốc. Korean Air và Asiana là hai hãng hàng không chính ở Hàn Quốc. Quý khách có thể đặt vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc ngay tại Cheapair*

*Từ Việt Nam, có thể dễ dàng đến Hàn Quốc bằng cả máy bay của Korean Air hay Vietnam Airlines, thông thường khởi hành từ sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, TP.HCM sau đó quá cảnh ở Bangkok – Thái Lan rồi bay thẳng sang sân bay quốc tế Incheon - Hàn Quốc.**• Xe lửa: Đi từ Bắc Hàn hay bất cứ nơi đâu ở châu Á đến Hàn Quốc bằng xe lửa vẫn còn là điều bất khả thi. Tuy nhiên chỉ có dịch vụ xe lửa từ Nhật chạy tuyến Busan – Fukuoka là tồn tại.**• Tàu: Nhà ga hành khách quốc tế cảng Busan là cảng biển lớn nhất Hàn Quốc và có nhiều chuyến phà đến/đi Nhật Bản. Nhà ga phà quốc tế Incheon vận hành nhiều chuyến phà đến các thành phố ở Trung Quốc như Quý Hải, Thanh Đảo, Đan Đông, Thiên Tân. Hàng tuần cũng có tàu khởi hành từ Sokcho – Gangwondo đến Vladivostok do Công ty Phà Dong Chun vận hành.**Mua sắm tại Hàn Quốc**Đồng tiền được sử dụng chính tại Hàn Quốc là đồng Won và ngôn ngữ sử dụng chủ yếu là tiếng Hàn và tiếng Anh – chủ yếu là dành cho khách du lịch . Ngoài ra đồng yên (Nhật Bản) và USD và các loại thẻ tín dụng vẫn được chấp nhận để mua bán ở những trung tâm thương mại lớn. 1.000 won bằng khoảng 15.000 VNĐ.* ***Mua sắm quần áo ở Seoul nên vào chợ Đông Demun. Gọi là chợ nhưng đó là cả 1 khu mua sắm 24/24. Khu Đông Demun cũng có mấy loại siêu thị khác nhau. Mỗi siêu thị quần áo khoảng 5-7 tầng, nhưng cũng chỉ đi đc 1 khu thôi, có khu rẻ khu đắt giá cả rất phải chăng 15.000 - 70.000 Won. Mặc cả bớt đc 1/3, cũng tùy hàng, mặc cả xả láng đi . Dân HQ kém tiếng Anh lắm, chỉ giao dịch bằng máy tính thôi.**Trung bình áo sơmi nam khoảng 20.000 - 30.000 đẹp long lanh. Comple 100.000 won chưa mặc cả. Áo nữ khoảng 20.000 won. Riêng đồ công sở thì khá đắt. Áo khoác khoảng 50.000 won. Bên đó cũng nhiều đồ TQ, nhưng giá rẻ hơn. Túi và giày hàng đúng HQ khoảng 400.000 trở lên.**Những thứ liên quan đến đồ cổ như đồ nội thất, tác phẩm thư pháp, gốm sứ, sách có thể đến chợ Đồ cổ Jangangpyeong ở Seoul, tuy nhiên đồ cổ trên 50 năm không thể đem ra khỏi lãnh thổ Hàn Quốc.
Hàng điện tử cũng có rất nhiều, đặc biệt là ở Seoul và Busan. Tuy nhiên các loại sản phẩm điện tử đều chỉ bằng tiếng Hàn. 

Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng với trào lưu làn sóng Hàn bao trùm Đông Nam Á, nên nếu bạn muốn mua các bộ phim mới nhất hay album nhạc mới nhất cũng sẽ rất dễ tìm, tuy nhiên phần lớn không có phụ đề.* 

*Đặt vé máy bay tại cheapair.com.vn là hệ thống kết nối của hơn 300 hãng hàng không trong nước và quốc tế. Hệ thống là giải pháp giúp cho cho khách hàng đặt vé tự động và so sánh giá của hơn 300 hãng hàng không quốc tế và 3 hãng hàng không nội địa. Bạn sẽ tìm được tất cả các loại vé từ siêu tiết kiệm đến hạng thương gia của các hãng, giá chính xác tại thời điểm bạn đặt. cheapair.com.vn đảm bảo giá của bạn là giá tốt nhất rẻ nhất mà tất cả các đại lý khác (kể cả các website tìm vé trực tuyến) cũng không có được.*

----------


## dung89

Muốn được du lịch Hàn Quốc quá

----------

